# Faema President 1gr lever: advice needed



## mexier (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello guys,

I found one of these machine for sale not too far from where I live. It's in good condition considering its age, still original copper boiler and no missing parts (external pump not included in the sale). Price is high (but could be still higher) and I was considering what works should be done to "modernize" it. There are not much info online about this machine so I'm asking here to who knows lever very well.

What I would like to know is: can I install a pressure stat, an anti vacum valve and first of all and auto fill boiler circuit?

As far as I can understand that are components added to Faema at their legend serie. Can it be done also on this old lever? Is it worth in term of effort and money?

Shoul I consider other technical and more important updates?

Any clue very appreciated so I can consider if buy or not...thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Leave it alone! It is an old lady, do not modernise her. She is supposed to creak and groan!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Log on to Home Barista and PM Paul Pratt if you can get hold of him. He restores Faema machines and probably knows all there is to know about them.


----------



## mexier (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes I'll do now thanks. Not a popular machine from what i see...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mexier said:


> Yes I'll do now thanks. Not a popular machine from what i see...


Rare not unpopular


----------



## mexier (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes, guess you're right. So hard find info/mod or previous restoring in major forums. Just on kaffenetz I read about a restoration with great pics....but can't understood any of what written


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

mexier said:


> Yes, guess you're right. So hard find info/mod or previous restoring in major forums. Just on kaffenetz I read about a restoration with great pics....but can't understood any of what written


Google chrome/autotranslate....


----------

